# What (Non alcoholic) drink do you like the most?



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

As for me i would say Coca Cola or Lipton Ice Tea


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 12, 2015)

Root Beer, and Pink Lemonade. <3​


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Root Beer, and Pink Lemonade. <3​



(Obviously xD)


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 12, 2015)

Coffee with cream.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Coffee with cream.



Oh gosh should have added coffee too, i really like a Nespresso cappuchino, cubania blend <3


----------



## Prabha (Apr 12, 2015)

I really love carmel frappuccinos.. they're my favorite. 
I also really like arizona ice tea.


----------



## epona (Apr 12, 2015)

_non_ alcoholic? damn

uhh coke zero or pepsi max or lemonade (non-sparkling) or hot chocolate

i don't like most fizzy drinks except coke/pepsi because they taste too much like energy supplements lol


----------



## SolarInferno (Apr 12, 2015)

Either a decent ginger beer(non-alcoholic of course) or Tango Orange. Fentiman's Botanical Extract Ginger Beer is probably the best ginger beer I've ever tasted, although it did cost a little over ?2.00 for 275ml, so you would kinda expect it to, of course Crabbie's ain't bad either.


----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2015)

Tea. 

Tetley original is my number one all time favourite drink, but I tried Twinnings strawberry and raspberry tea a few weeks ago and it's climbing the ranks pretty fast.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

Tina said:


> Tea.
> 
> Tetley original is my number one all time favourite drink, but I tried Twinnings strawberry and raspberry tea a few weeks ago and it's climbing the ranks pretty fast.



Oh nicee! I used to have chocolate mint tea which i really liked! But it was limited edition and i can not find it anymore! I will try the ones you named then!


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 12, 2015)

Apple juice or orange juice.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 12, 2015)

Mango nectar or coke with a drop of vanilla extract.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Apr 12, 2015)

Juice from the market and horchata if I'm feeling fancy.

Tea also. I keep forgetting that it isn't in it's own category.


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 12, 2015)

root beer and avocado shakes


----------



## Aradai (Apr 12, 2015)

Green tea or strawberry kiwi flavored drinks are my favorite.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

Illyana said:


> Mango nectar or coke with a drop of vanilla extract.



OMG how does that taste? A candy store here in The Netherlands has bottles of vanilla flavoured Coca Cola and i am not sure if i should buy it...


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 12, 2015)

lars708 said:


> OMG how does that taste? A candy store here in The Netherlands has bottles of vanilla flavoured Coca Cola and i am not sure if i should buy it...


I think actual vanilla coke is artificially flavored. It's still pretty good, but adding a drop of pure vanilla extract is better


----------



## skweegee (Apr 12, 2015)

Root Beer, Vanilla Coke, and Vanilla Pepsi. I prefer Vanilla Pepsi, but it's hard to find where I live, so I usually have to settle with Vanilla Coke instead. They are both good, though.


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 12, 2015)

Water. Always water.


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 12, 2015)

Fanta Zero for me, yum.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 12, 2015)

skweegee said:


> Root Beer, Vanilla Coke, and Vanilla Pepsi. I prefer Vanilla Pepsi, but it's hard to find where I live, so I usually have to settle with Vanilla Coke instead. They are both good, though.



Wow lot's of vanilla!
I love vanilla <3​


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 12, 2015)

Water. I need a mug of warm water every morning to start my day or else I can't eat. And yes it has to be warm. This and the fact that I can't bath outdoors make me quite miserable whenever I go on overnight hiking ventures.


----------



## Skep (Apr 12, 2015)

my blood is probably 75% coffee


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 12, 2015)

I really like Pepsi, Water, Orange Crush and orange juice haha


----------



## sakurakiki (Apr 12, 2015)

I can't decide between Coca Cola & Irn Bru.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

Snowtyke said:


> Water. Always water.



My Aunt also drinks water and nothing more, even on parties and stuff water. In a caf?? Water, perhaps a restaurant? Water! xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skep said:


> my blood is probably 75% coffee



Omfg really? I drank like 7 cups of coffee like a week ago in 4 hours and it kind of felt that i was destroying my body xD Also when you consider that i am just 14 years old...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trickilicky said:


> Fanta Zero for me, yum.



The orange flavored one i guess? I like the grape fruit variant a lot too by the way ^^


----------



## Nay (Apr 12, 2015)

Just water for me!


----------



## tumut (Apr 12, 2015)

A virgin mojito or pina colata are both delicious. I like a mango smoothie or pomegranate grape juice too.


----------



## Improv (Apr 12, 2015)

Mocha iced coffee or chamomile herbal tea are my favorites.


----------



## Temari (Apr 12, 2015)

100% juice. Once you start drinking the real stuff, it's hard to like that Hawaiian Punch drank. I can't drink that artificial stuff anymore lololol

Arizona iced tea is pretty good too


----------



## Saylor (Apr 12, 2015)

Coffee with lots of cream and sugar or anything strawberry banana flavored is my favorite.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 12, 2015)

Coffee, water, this blueberry cream soda I get from the convenience store at the end of my street. Probably some other stuff too.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 12, 2015)

Water  

Altho I really really like Starbuck's strawberry fraps :') and i also like iced tea and cola c:


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 12, 2015)

Peebers said:


> Water
> 
> Altho I really really like Starbuck's strawberry fraps :') and i also like iced tea and cola c:



my mom loves the strawberry fraps too ) I used to buy her one every time she comes to pick me up from school


----------



## undernickle (Apr 12, 2015)

Mountian dew so i can get my MLG on, son.


----------



## Aestivate (Apr 12, 2015)

I actually don't drink alcohol so no problem. Probably Orange Juice I think.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 12, 2015)

Fruit juices are delicious.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2015)

Coffee... mountain dew, fanta, coke. 

elderflower squash is A++ too


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 12, 2015)

Water, apple juice, Snapple, and Dr. Pepper are my go-tos


----------



## Feloreena (Apr 12, 2015)

Probably coke or Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Psydye (Apr 12, 2015)

Noiru said:


> elderflower squash is A++ too



I've had Mr. Boston Absolut before and also had an elderflower liqueur, so if that's anything similar to those, I'd love to try it!!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 12, 2015)

never had it in booze form.. but it's damn delish :3 you'd like it.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

Wow, never expected that much people replying to my thread!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 12, 2015)

Dr. Pepper all the way.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Dr. Pepper all the way.



Hey! I remember some adult guy saying to me "Ey Lars, i know that you'll like Dr. Pepper.". And i was all like WHAAAAT THE FUUUUUCK?! (I never had it but you made me curious about it now lol)


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 12, 2015)

Sprite or lemon-lime drinks are my go-to, really. Coke isn't bad, Dr. Pepper, I can't really handle the extra cherry-ish flavor.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 12, 2015)

Tea, definitely. Lately I've been drinking at least two cups a day.

Other than that, water mostly. I try not to drink a lot of pop or juice. Lately I've been indulging in the pomegranate-flavoured San Pellegrino though, that stuff is amazing.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 12, 2015)

water and juice with some tea, mainly

on occasion, milk too. but I hate how fast it spoils


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh my gosh i forgot a lot of my favorite drinks i guess, i really like fruit juice a lot too, or even better smoothies! I always make them myself with milk, yoghurt, sugar (because of the yoghurt we use being extremely sour) and the obvious fruit! 

These are my favorite creations:

- Strawberry + Banana
- Kiwi + Banana
- Mango + Passion Fruit (Tropical smoothie yaaay! I guess you can even call it a Tropical Freeze because there was cushed ice in it, i made it when it was like 30 degrees celsius, which is really hot)
- Pineapple + Orange (You should ONLY make this when the Pineapple is fresh and when you are sure of it that it gets consumed the day you make it. It will turn really bitter when you keep it for even a day and that is extremely gross, i speak from expirience xD)


----------



## Zedark (Apr 12, 2015)

Pepsi is pretty good but fanta is my favourite
I heard fanta is even better when you inject it straight into your bloodstream


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

Zedark said:


> Pepsi is pretty good but fanta is my favourite
> I heard fanta is even better when you inject it straight into your bloodstream



What the... Are you serious? How is a normal human even going to do that? lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> Oh my gosh i forgot a lot of my favorite drinks i guess, i really like fruit juice a lot too, or even better smoothies! I always make them myself with milk, yoghurt, sugar (because of the yoghurt we use being extremely sour) and the obvious fruit!
> 
> These are my favorite creations:
> 
> ...



Oh forgot to mention, do not add too much sugar of course that will make it even worse than the one day kept bitter pineapple smoothie xD


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 12, 2015)

Arizona Lemon iced Tea and green tea


----------



## oath2order (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh and i love vodka


----------



## penguins (Apr 12, 2015)

orange juice is my life


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Apr 12, 2015)

Diet Mountain Dew.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 12, 2015)

coffee & cream, mango iced tea, and hot chai tea for sure! c: im not a big soda person tbh


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 12, 2015)

Non alcoholic beverages... are my life.
I drink more than I eat. Which probably isn't that healthy now that I think about it, but whatevs.

Absolute favorite? Probably... orange juice (real OJ is best but I'd have Sunny D as well if not for the grapefruit juice in it, lol). NO PULP, EVER. Otherwise I'm not picky, really!

My only real stipulation is it has to be sweet and it has to be COLD. I don't like hot drinks. I'll have them if there's no other option, but bleh. Every time I go out for coffee with my cousin (long-standing tradition that we do this whenever possible - used to be weekly but he has a kid now so it's more sporadic) I get it iced or one of the fraps, even in the dead of winter, and every single time he turns to me like "There's something wrong with you, getting cold drinks when it's already cold OUTSIDE." pfff 

I can't even give like, an example of my "usual" at Starbucks or something, because there IS no usual. Sweet and cold.

Tea is the one exception to the temperature rule, but I tend to leave my cup long enough for it to at least be lukewarm anyway. Just snagged a 3oz pouch of a strawberry-ish blend with some of the review points I've accumulated through Adagio Teas this afternoon! I have loads of different teas in the cupboard I still haven't tried though.

And then we have soda. Carbonated drinks are so refreshing. Again, not picky at all. Only thing I'll turn down is store-brand cherry because a lot of the time it ends up being that cough syrup cherry flavor, which, ew.

Also: RED BULL. All-time fave in terms of carbonated _anything_, second to... I dunno, peach lemonade, or cream soda. ♥ I know, I know, it's horrible for me, idgaf. It's crap that I love energy drinks so much (and espresso! can't believe I forgot espresso - I like it canned though so I can chuck it in the icebox) because of the insomnia but they're so friggin tasty, I just... can't help it. I used to get those big battery bottles of Jolt Cola when I lived near a store that sold them, too, until they started giving me the shakes.


----------



## biibii (Apr 12, 2015)

I live off of sweet tea tbh. Its all I ever order at fast food places and resturaunts and I hoard some in my house. Secretly.


----------



## lamomok (Apr 12, 2015)

For me it's gotta be sencha. Or a nice buttery oolong.

For juices, I really like grapefruit. And apple (though I hate eating apples themselves, which is a bit strange).

If we're lifting the non-alcoholic bar though, my go-to drink is a gin and tonic.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 12, 2015)

Water and Diet Coke. Those are my favorite.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Apr 12, 2015)

Diet Dr Pepper, apple juice, basically anything in a juice box (>w</little kids ftw)


----------



## Amichann (Apr 12, 2015)

Teas. The real kind.
Also I liked the Arizona iced tea as well c:


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 12, 2015)

Lemonade!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 13, 2015)

Milk is my favorite.


----------



## Miaa (Apr 13, 2015)

Coconut water


----------



## doveling (Apr 13, 2015)

orange juice and water woo!~


----------



## MishMeesh (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't really have a favourite, but when I go to any place that has one of those soda fountain things, I always mix all the coke zero flavours together. Coke Zero orange-lemon-lime-cherry-vanilla-raspberry-lemonade. Because I'm definitely a 21 year-old adult.


----------



## shaq-attax (Apr 13, 2015)

arizona iced tea


----------



## Psydye (Apr 13, 2015)

Forgot too, soy milk and almond milk. Good stuff! Better for you too, I think.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 13, 2015)

Root beer.


----------



## pippy1994 (Apr 13, 2015)

Coca Cola
I also love a good iced coffee


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 13, 2015)

Affogato (coffee with ice cream) or Bubble tea!!


----------



## Hai (Apr 13, 2015)

Caramel Frappuchinos, black coffee and green tea :3


----------



## pippy1994 (Apr 13, 2015)

Chiisanacx said:


> Affogato (coffee with ice cream) or Bubble tea!!


omfg bubble tea, how can I forget that? o:


----------



## Azza (Apr 13, 2015)

Pepsi max, coke, diet coke, pepsi and coke life 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah also apple juice!


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 13, 2015)

pippy1994 said:


> omfg bubble tea, how can I forget that? o:



Bubble tea fanclub for life <33


----------



## lars708 (Apr 13, 2015)

OMG bubble tea is delicious! I wanna get it now x]


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 13, 2015)

Ginger kombucha! it's so refreshing (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Apr 13, 2015)

Starbucks <3
& Water.
I don't know why but I don't like fizzy drinks


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 13, 2015)

Water, lemonade, smoothies, and orange juice.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for the replies everyone! It is very interesting to see what everyone likes!


----------



## Luxanna (Apr 13, 2015)

Southern Sweet tea, And Ice tea ( Except Arizona regular ice tea is so freakin weird) 
Ramune


----------



## cosmic-latte (Apr 13, 2015)

Milk tea for sure. It's so bad for you, but it's so tasty.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 13, 2015)

I drink water mostly.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 13, 2015)

Has anyone tried Mint Hot Chocolate from Dunkin Donuts? 
It's delicious. ♡_♡


----------



## lars708 (Apr 13, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Has anyone tried Mint Hot Chocolate from Dunkin Donuts?
> It's delicious. ♡_♡



You bet i do! It is really good indeed! I actually want to have it right now...


----------



## mogyay (Apr 13, 2015)

cranberry and raspberry twinings
fizzy elderflower
and coke


----------



## MendiKrim (Apr 13, 2015)

I drink way too much Coke. Aside from that I love teas in general, with lemon or star anise!


----------



## Android (Apr 13, 2015)

Why must it be non-alcoholic?

Water is great for every occasion. I drink it obsessively. Favorite soda? Dr. Pepper.


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 13, 2015)

Pink Lemonade and water


----------



## Javocado (Apr 13, 2015)

MT. DEW BAJA BLAST WHAT'S FCKN GOOD


----------



## Peony (Apr 13, 2015)

Passion Tango tea with 8 pumps of classic syrup (for a venti/large, it's just two extra pumps) and no water.  I get it at work 9/10 since dairy usually upsets me while I'm trying to work. I really hate having to tell the person on bar to shake the drink but seriously, it's called SHAKEN ICED TEA, not pour me luke warm tea into a cup and add ice on top.​


----------



## Llust (Apr 13, 2015)

Green or iced tea 0u0 They're both amazing, though I choose the iced tea over green tea. It just had more flavor in my opinion


----------



## Mariah (Apr 13, 2015)

I only drink water.


----------



## Oblivia (Apr 13, 2015)

Water is essentially the only thing I drink, aside from a glass of fruit juice in the mornings.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 13, 2015)

iced green tea latte. i don't really like plain green tea.


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 13, 2015)

Raspberry Vanilla Coke


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 14, 2015)

water! 
yes im serious
also lemonade, iced coffee, and iced tea, but water is #1


----------



## lars708 (Apr 14, 2015)

EWWW Iced coffee is sooooo gross! (In my opinion lol) I really do not like it! I got some iced coffee like a week ago and when i took a sip, i literally puked! It is not my taste at all xD I do like normal coffee... odd...


----------



## piichinu (Apr 14, 2015)

I like shirley temples


----------



## misty (Apr 14, 2015)

Dr pepper and green tea!


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 14, 2015)

Jones Soda, FuFu Berry
Arizona Tea
and Ginger Ale


----------



## lars708 (Apr 14, 2015)

Yay my thread got bumped thanks :3


----------



## mayorofparadise (Apr 14, 2015)

salted caramel green tea or any drinks from the Arizona range


----------



## kelpy (Apr 14, 2015)

mmm We used to get IBC cream soda and we'd drink it all the time. But we got tired of it so we stopped getting it and forgot about it. But yesterday we got some more and mmmmmmmmmm! So good!


----------



## matt (Apr 14, 2015)

Bollinger oh nonalocoholic? Maybe milk


----------



## piichinu (Apr 14, 2015)

matt said:


> <s>Bollinger</s> oh nonalocoholic? Maybe milk
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Damit how do I strike through



 [ /s] remove space see


----------



## matt (Apr 14, 2015)

piimisu said:


> [ /s] remove space see




Ah thanks
Its usually <b> and such in HTML


----------



## unravel (Apr 14, 2015)

Tea, milktea and coffee thats why at malls I go to starbucks or dakasi and no I'm not rich bwahaha


----------



## michabby (Apr 14, 2015)

orange juice all times of the day all times of the week month year ah ​


----------



## matt (Apr 14, 2015)

michabby said:


> orange juice all times of the day all times of the week month year ah ​



Orange juice is the best


----------



## Brielle (Apr 14, 2015)

I like my water hot.


----------



## matt (Apr 14, 2015)

Brielle said:


> I like my water hot.



Whoa I doubt I could do that


----------



## Imbri (Apr 14, 2015)

Water or tea. I have a wonderful Fujian Ti Kuan Yin that I've been drinking by the cup.


----------



## honeymoo (Apr 14, 2015)

I loooooove lemonade and iced tea sooo much, especially with raspberry in them. I love coffee a lot, I'm pretty much dependent on it at this point.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 14, 2015)

honeymoo said:


> I loooooove lemonade and iced tea sooo much, especially with raspberry in them. I love coffee a lot, I'm pretty much dependent on it at this point.



Lol to be honest i am drinking my 6th cup of coffee for today as i am typing this... I actually feel a bit guilty because of it xD Dunno why but it just feels like i am demolishing my body with it lol


----------



## KaraNari (Apr 14, 2015)

TEA! <333
Tea of all kinds including iced, but not the U.S stuff, I really don't like it. (Sweet tea)  Otherwise I like dark chocolate almond milk, or just chocolate milk. Maybe a diet coke every now and then.


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 14, 2015)

Root beer and it's hard because I'm not supposed to drink it -_-


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 15, 2015)

Raspberry lemonade.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 15, 2015)

hot damn lets see uh
soft drinks (particularly faygo cream soda, mountain dew, RC, pineapple, grapefruit, mexican coca cola)
tea (chai with milk n lots of sugar especially)
apple juice and milk/chocolate milk (bc of school)
uhhh im so sure im missing smth???


----------



## pkachu (Apr 15, 2015)

water is the best thing ever made
I won't drink anything else, _well mocha frappachinos are an exception_​


----------



## ThomasNLD (Apr 16, 2015)

Pepsi light. By a Thousand miles. I`m also starting to like the dark redbull type though.


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 16, 2015)

i love sweet tea, and coke~ oh and hershey's chocolate milk


----------



## Esphas (Apr 16, 2015)

chocolate milk is my fave definitely


----------



## lithiumlatte (Apr 16, 2015)

If you can't guess by my username, coffee~~ but mochas are my fave though!  I love pepsi max and mango & passionfruit smoothies as well <3


----------



## lars708 (Apr 16, 2015)

lithiumlatte said:


> If you can't guess by my username, coffee~~ but mochas are my fave though!  I love pepsi max and mango & passionfruit smoothies as well <3



Coffee is the best! I at least drink 3 cups of coffee a day, it is just delicious! (I prefer milk when i have breakfest though, i drink coffee about 2 hours later with a cookie to dip in it hahah!) 

bump because i want to see even more drink preferences!


----------



## tsantsa (Apr 16, 2015)

Esphas said:


> chocolate milk is my fave definitely



Flavoured milk is life <3


----------



## lars708 (Apr 16, 2015)

E m m a said:


> Flavoured milk is life <3



Flavoured milk? Which flavour do you prefer? Peach and strawberry are really my cup of tea! (Lol)


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 16, 2015)

Caramel frappes are my favourite. I love them.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 16, 2015)

StrawberryCream said:


> Caramel frappes are my favourite. I love them.



Ah, i see, i am not a fan of them but they are good!


----------



## Kiara (Apr 16, 2015)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

bump! ^.^


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

I like a lot of non-alcoholic drinks. Examples would be:
-Sprite
-Water
-Rice Tea
-Mango Shake
-Strawberry Shake 
-Cream Soda
-Root Beer 
- and others


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> I like a lot of non-alcoholic drinks. Examples would be:
> -Sprite
> -Water
> -Rice Tea
> ...



Spriiiite <3 I love Sprite!


----------



## L. Lawliet (Apr 17, 2015)

All mountain dews(except for that new dewshine. tastes like bleach) and brisk iced tea with lemon. Oh and white cherry powerade


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Apr 17, 2015)

i think mine might be Caff? mocha. I mean, chocolate flavored coffee? Does it get any better?


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

Mr. Marowak said:


> i think mine might be Caff? mocha. I mean, chocolate flavored coffee? Does it get any better?



I only have got the Nespresso coffee with chocolate but does that one taste the same or do you always have a different kind?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 18, 2015)

Thai Iced Tea. If you haven't had it it's this super sweet milky tea, it's orange in color and it is SO GOOD and SO SWEET. If you like thai food order it the next time you go, you wont regret it! I also really like regular teas in general.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 18, 2015)

Never had it but i will try it!


----------



## kelpy (Apr 25, 2015)

michabby said:


> orange juice all times of the day all times of the week month year ah ​



YES! I forgot orange juice..
I usually have a jug in my minifridge ...


----------



## pouiou1 (Apr 25, 2015)

I prefer the water, but I like the juice fruit and the ice tea.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 25, 2015)

iced caramel lattes. I think I'm addicted to them.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 25, 2015)

Arizona iced tea


----------



## MrPumpkinn (Apr 25, 2015)

Chocolate milk.


----------



## tinytaylor (Apr 25, 2015)

minute maid fruit punch. unfortunately it's only available in those special coke machines


----------



## kayleee (Apr 25, 2015)

coffee. I drink way too much of it though


----------



## SashaInWonderland (Apr 25, 2015)

I love lemonade and the mighty mango naked juice


----------



## uyumin (Apr 25, 2015)

I like tea


----------



## Chris (Apr 25, 2015)

Tina said:


> Tea.
> 
> Tetley original is my number one all time favourite drink, but I tried Twinnings strawberry and raspberry tea a few weeks ago and it's climbing the ranks pretty fast.



I bought a strawberry & mango tea while food shopping yesterday - it's delicious! Already had four cups of it.

I currently have six different types of teabags in as well as several bottles of peach iced tea.


----------



## Pheenic (Apr 25, 2015)

I love Arizona Tea! tho i only drink Peach and Raspberry. And water i guess. I very rarely drink pop.


----------



## ganondork (Apr 25, 2015)

I drink mostly coffee and water. But I do enjoy tea, cherry flavored sodas, and icees occasionally.


----------



## supernerd117 (Apr 26, 2015)

Aside from water?  Probably Buffalo Rock Ginger Ale.  That stuff is STRONG.  The first sip is always careful, but every sip after that opens my nostrils and invigorates my body.  I love it.


----------



## Campy (Apr 26, 2015)

Coca Cola on warm days, hot chocolate (with whipped cream!) on cold days. ♥


----------



## lars708 (Apr 30, 2015)

bump


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Apr 30, 2015)

Green tea. (Usually loose tea leaves or powder)


----------



## Hazelnut (Apr 30, 2015)

Hazelnut latte, hot or iced

<3


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 30, 2015)

I've always loved Orange juice and cordial c:


----------



## Hazelnut (Apr 30, 2015)

Jasmine tea was a favorite of mine when studying. Green tea or any kind of herbal or fruity tea is usually nice.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 30, 2015)

I only drink coffee and tea


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Apr 30, 2015)

I really like to drink Diet Sunkist. I also regularly drink water and Lipton diet white raspberry tea. Oh and recently, I've taken a liking to Diet Mountain Dew. Plus there's also blue Powerade. ^_^


----------



## kitanii (Apr 30, 2015)

Diet pepsi and peach juice!


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Good old fashioned soda.


----------



## keishisplayhouse (May 1, 2015)

Lemon iced tea or hot chocolate


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 1, 2015)

Love water <3 refreshing.


----------



## azukitan (May 1, 2015)

Peach nectar, root beer, and green tea :D


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 1, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Peach nectar, root beer, and green tea :D



YASSSS! I would drink Kern's Nectars until I am bloated and die, they are so good and amazing and tastey. I love turning them into shakes!


----------



## Starwarriormarth (May 11, 2015)

I like Mountain Dew, root beer, green tea, and fanta lol


----------



## lars708 (Apr 7, 2016)

Starwarriormarth said:


> I like Mountain Dew, root beer, green tea, and fanta lol



FANTA! Which flavour? :3


----------



## focus (Apr 7, 2016)

bleach!
jk. i love peach iced tea, berry smoothies, and basically any starbucks frappe to ever exist


----------



## tae (Apr 7, 2016)

i like varying types of teas. mostly boba teas. 

rose is my favorite. and so is peach.


----------



## GardenGnostic (Apr 7, 2016)

Coffee, tea or taro bubble tea.


----------



## riummi (Apr 7, 2016)

Virgin pina coladas, ginger ale, milk tea, smoothies, iced coffee, sugarcane juice, and almost any fruit juice


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 7, 2016)

Matcha Green Tea


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 7, 2016)

cafe con leche or a flat white;  white tea, or mat-cha; ginger beer!


----------



## inkling (Apr 7, 2016)

diet coke or orange juice


----------



## Romaki (Apr 7, 2016)

Peach Iced Tea is great or Caramel Iced Coffee, I also love Pepsi & Vanilla Coke. I'm obviously a fan of cold drinks.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 7, 2016)

Pepsi! <333


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 7, 2016)

Coke.


----------



## Soda Fox (Apr 7, 2016)

Sierra Mist and other fruity drinks!


----------



## Retroself (Apr 8, 2016)

Blackberry Iced Tea or iced chai (and when it's the seasons, adding peppermint to it!)


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Apr 8, 2016)

Diet pop. It's free at work, and calorie free.


----------



## himeki (Apr 8, 2016)

tbh i really like this non alcoholic berry cider that you can get at the nearby shop ^^ 
other then that, i like cherry cola, cherryade, orangeade and lemonade.


----------



## seliph (Apr 8, 2016)

Water lmao

I also like chocolate milk, mango juice/lassi, and canada dry ginger ale


----------



## Peter (Apr 8, 2016)

Raspberry lemonade or peach ice tea. But I also love mango juice and regular cola


----------



## sej (Apr 8, 2016)

I really love cranberry juice lmao, I also really love milk.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 8, 2016)

Water or chocolate milk!


----------



## wassop (Apr 8, 2016)

blackberry iced tea and cherry limeade


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 8, 2016)

Pepsi. Or that really creamy starbucks stuff.

...Water?


----------



## Sig (Apr 8, 2016)

chocolate milk and apple juice


----------



## jiny (Apr 8, 2016)

red grape sparkling cider. it is non-alcoholic ^^

i also like ginger ale. so good!


----------



## Llust (Apr 8, 2016)

just water. it's hard for me to enjoy sugary/sweet drinks, and water is just a healthier option in general compared to some other drinks


----------



## dudeabides (Apr 8, 2016)

I try to drink water the most like the doctor says, but tea is to die for and stuff.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Apr 11, 2016)

Coffee milk. I love it. It's a Rhode Island special


----------



## santoyo.bay (Apr 11, 2016)

Tea duh. It calms my soul.


----------



## Shayden (Apr 11, 2016)

I'd say milk ^^ haha


----------



## aisukurimu (Apr 11, 2016)

Any milk type drinks (ice green tea with milk, milk tea, chocolate milk, different types of milks) or milk itself. I love milk <3


----------



## Vickie (Apr 11, 2016)

♥_ coke and mountain dew definitely!
and no, pepsi is not the same as coke _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Aquari (Apr 11, 2016)

horchata, coffee and tea! i recently gave up soda and now i cant even finish a single can XD


----------



## Cascade (Apr 11, 2016)

just water or coffee, beverages are causing health problems.


----------



## Tensu (Apr 11, 2016)

Um... Milk or chocolate milk. Also Gatorade is good.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 12, 2016)

Can't go wrong with some plain old water.


----------



## ams (Apr 12, 2016)

Probably a tie between coffee and ice water with a little lemon.


----------



## WAR X ILUSION (Apr 12, 2016)

Orange juice!


----------

